# Pit Boss Laredo 1000 No Smoke



## mallen32 (Dec 31, 2021)

I’ve been smoking for a while with a propane smoker but I recently got a pellet smoker. I’m using it for the first time but I’m getting hardly any smoke at all. I’m using apple wood pellets which are brand new so I know they’re not wet. I’m smoking at 225 and getting hardly any smoke at all. Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 31, 2021)

What "P" setting are you using?


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 31, 2021)

Verify with digital thermometer that you are actually at 225° ?


----------



## mallen32 (Dec 31, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> What "P" setting are you using?


I may be wrong, but I don’t think the Laredo 1000 has P settings. At least I can’t find a way to change the P setting. It just says in the manual to keep the temp lower for more smoke. The adjustable setting I can find is the temp. The pic attached is what the control board looks like  the only buttons are power, prime, light and c/f. The knob adjust temp.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 31, 2021)

What does the picture of the auger on the controller do?


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 31, 2021)

I have a pitboss but mine isn't pid like yours


----------



## mallen32 (Dec 31, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> What does the picture of the auger on the controller do?


It illuminates when the auger is moving and goes off when it stops.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 31, 2021)

mallen32 said:


> It illuminates when the auger is moving and goes off when it stops.


Gotcha. I don't have much help. I will say that the smoke will appear light and won't smoke constantly. Pellet smokers only smoke Everytime pellets are dropped into auger then will taper back off. Listen for the auger to drop pellets and look closely at the stack. It's probably smoking


----------



## mallen32 (Dec 31, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Verify with digital thermometer that you are actually at 225° ?


I have a separate digital probe in and it’s staying within 10 degrees of the grill temp.


----------



## normanaj (Dec 31, 2021)

Get yourself an Amazen tube and your smoke problem will be solved.


----------



## bigfurmn (Dec 31, 2021)

What brand pellets are you using? Ive found it makes a huge differece with my pit boss.


----------



## mallen32 (Dec 31, 2021)

I’m using pit boss apple wood pellets


----------



## bigfurmn (Dec 31, 2021)

I always thought their pellets were a bit light. Lumber Jack has been my favorite.


----------



## mallen32 (Dec 31, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> I always thought their pellets were a bit light. Lumber Jack has been my favorite.


I’ll check those out. I knew going in that the applewood would be more mild but that’s what I always used in my previous smoker so I went with it anyway. I’ll experiment with other types.


----------



## bigfurmn (Dec 31, 2021)

Pellet smokers dont put off smoke like other units. Mine always gets the flavor but very little of the smoke look. Just need to try a few smokes, learn the unit, and youll be turning out great food soon.


----------



## mallen32 (Dec 31, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> Pellet smokers dont put off smoke like other units. Mine always gets the flavor but very little of the smoke look. Just need to try a few smokes, learn the unit, and youll be turning out great food soon.


I had read that too, but I was concerned cause I didn’t get the initial thick white smoke that seems to be common when you start up the unit and the pellets smolder before igniting. But I’m sure as I get accustomed to it I’ll learn the ins and outs. Once my ribs finish I’ll let you all know how they turned out!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 31, 2021)

mallen32 said:


> I had read that too, but I was concerned cause I didn’t get the initial thick white smoke that seems to be common when you start up the unit and the pellets smolder before igniting. But I’m sure as I get accustomed to it I’ll learn the ins and outs. Once my ribs finish I’ll let you all know how they turned out!


That thick white burn you get at start up will only happen that one time. The rest will be very light


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 31, 2021)

I just bought a Traeger pellet smoker this summer. It was concerning how little smoke came out, still is, I don’t think you get that flavor unless you augment with additional smoke generator, A-Maz-n is a common one here. Smoke daddy and a few others that require some mods to your smoker are also available. I use A-Maz-n, I usually need to babysit the tray, but it’s the only way for me to get a good smoke and smoke ring. I do think that Lumber Jack pellets are the best (cheaper too). The stronger mesquite flavors do come through more. Anyway, it’s the trade off for the ease of the pellet smokers, IMO, very little good smoke, even at lower temps. Oh! Get some Lavalock High Temp Nomex BBQ gasket seal, high temp self seal. Pellet smokers usually have poor seal, going around your CC door keeps the little smoke you do have inside.


----------



## BC Buck (Dec 31, 2021)

Humidity makes a big difference how much smoke you see when it comes to pellet smokers. Some runs with all variables the same other than RH on my unit will have only light visible smoke.


----------



## mallen32 (Dec 31, 2021)

mallen32 said:


> I’ve been smoking for a while with a propane smoker but I recently got a pellet smoker. I’m using it for the first time but I’m getting hardly any smoke at all. I’m using apple wood pellets which are brand new so I know they’re not wet. I’m smoking at 225 and getting hardly any smoke at all. Any advice would be appreciated!


Well, as I suspected, the ribs were juicy but lacked any smoke flavor. They tasted like I cooked them in the oven. I’ll explore some different pellet options and possibly use a smoke tube if necessary. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 31, 2021)

Personally I don't care for pitboss or traeger pellets. I like bear mountain or b&b. Also sam's club has some pretty great pellets. Maybe some of my favorite. $15 for 40lb


----------



## DougE (Dec 31, 2021)

Something doesn't sound right. With my Camp Chef pellet grill, I get periods of visible smoke coming out of the stack as the temp cycles up and down. It's not constant like with other types of smokers, but I definitely get some smoke flavor in what I cook. Not as much flavor as what you'd get from charcoal/chunks, or a stick burner, but it's definitely there.


----------



## JIMSMOKES (Dec 31, 2021)

I have the PB1150. When you first turn it on it should start in S (smoke) mode. Looks like a 5. I use that along with a smoke tube to get the smoke flavor. 
True hardwood pellets maks a big difference also. Kingsford and lumber jack


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jan 1, 2022)

OP, try some Cookin Pellets or LumberJack pellets.  They both have 100% flavor wood pellets.  Most are mixes of alder or oak for heat and 30-40% flavor woods.  I like LumberJack 100% Hickory.  You don't have your location specified but if you are near a Rural King or Atwood's Home and Farm they sell LumberJack pellets for good prices.  If you have a Dick's Sporting Goods near you they are said to price match.

B&B sells good pellets(They're rebranded BBQer's Delight) but they are mixed species pellets.  They can be found at Academy Sports for good prices too.


----------



## forktender (Jan 1, 2022)

mallen32 said:


> I’ve been smoking for a while with a propane smoker but I recently got a pellet smoker. I’m using it for the first time but I’m getting hardly any smoke at all. I’m using apple wood pellets which are brand new so I know they’re not wet. I’m smoking at 225 and getting hardly any smoke at all. Any advice would be appreciated!


I hate to say it, but you just described a pellet smoker to a TEE!!!
No matter what you do, you will never get heavily smoked food off a pellet puker.

Don't get me wrong, I love my Camp Chef, but it's not a smoker it's a wood fired convection oven.

The smoke tube will help, but not a bunch, the best thing you can do is buy Hickory, Oak, Mesquite and Cherry  wood or any heavy smoke flavored wood you might find, also buy some chips and put them in a smoke bomb/ covered pan filled with small chips of flavor wood.

Best of luck too you.
Dan


----------



## RCAlan (Jan 1, 2022)

mallen32 said:


> I’ve been smoking for a while with a propane smoker but I recently got a pellet smoker. I’m using it for the first time but I’m getting hardly any smoke at all. I’m using apple wood pellets which are brand new so I know they’re not wet. I’m smoking at 225 and getting hardly any smoke at all. Any advice would be appreciated!


Non- PID Controller Pellet Grills will produce a tab bit more smoke, due to their temp swings and cycling of the pellet feed.  Pellet grills with PID Controllers will tend to have more stable temperatures, with the trade off of producing a little less smoke.  As mentioned by others, you do have a few options to add/improve the smoke production of your pellet grill.  1.  Always start your bbq’s low and slow like at temps from 200* degrees or lower for the first couple of hours and then bump the temperature up to finish.  2.  You can add a pellet smoke tube and fill it with pellets or a mixture of pellets and hardwood chips.  3.  You can also invest/add a Smoke Generator to your pellet grill that burns real hardwood and charcoal.  SmokeDaddy has the Magnum P.I.G. which is very nice and effective in adding real hardwood and charcoal smoke to your pellet grill.  4.  Lastly, if you have enough space in your pellet grill, you can add a smoke basket and fill it with hardwood and charcoal.  I’ve added both, a smoke basket and the SmokeDaddy Magnum P.I.G. smoke generator to my Pellet Pro Austin XL Pellet Grill.  I get true hardwood and charcoal smoke throughout my entire cook, from start to finish .























.02…. All things are possible if you try hard enough.  Adding a smoke basket is very effective and the overall cost for a basket is about $30.00..  Most pellet grills produce very little smoke above 250* degrees, so learning and knowing how your particular pellet grill works is key.  IMHO, start with adding a pellet smoke tube and a smoke basket for an investment of about $50.00-$60.00 dollars.  Use a mixture of pellets and hardwood chips in the smoke tube and load the smoke basket with charcoal and your choice of hardwood.   Give that a shot first and see the improvement in the smoke production and the smoke flavor profile on the proteins being bbq’d. Lastly, if you want a huge boost in hardwood smoke production and a more Set it and Forget it setup, then I would suggest checking out the SmokeDaddy Magnum P.I.G. Smoke Gen.  Properly loaded, it’ll give you a couple of hours of hardwood  and charcoal smoke production, without adding extra heat to your pellet grill and they’re super easy to reload if necessary.  I hope the advice and tips help.  Good luck.



__________________

Char-Griller 980 GF… Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods... In SoCal and Always... Semper Fi


----------



## BC Buck (Jan 1, 2022)

I like cutting my own smoking woods but dont always have time to baby sit a smoker. My Memphis pro is a true turn it on and forget but smoke profile is mild. Iv tried many, many,ways but this works every time. 






























If you use foil pack you dont need to worry about flareups. You will need to experiment with location and volume of wood used.


----------

